

Slack’s secret to growth might be desktop software - mijustin
https://sprint.ly/blog/slack-chat-secret-growth/

======
mijustin
Anyone looking to build their own desktop application with JavaScript, Node
and Electron should take a look at bojzi's tutorial:

[https://medium.com/@bojzi/building-a-desktop-application-
wit...](https://medium.com/@bojzi/building-a-desktop-application-with-
electron-204203eeb658)

~~~
titomc
I chose node-webkit, came to know about Electron later. It was too late to
switch. I am going to release my desktop app made in node-webkit soon. It has
got its own quirks. But the app development time was fast and I could leverage
the nodejs plugins as well as the jquery for the app. I am sure this applies
for Electron too.

~~~
mijustin
Electron looks really solid, especially since GitHub is supporting it as open
source.

